# mantis shrimp set up



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi all not realy sure how to do a tank journal but here we go setting up an acrilick 9 galon cube for my green mantis im going to do some marco algea and plants to !
he has so much personality he is a smasher about 2 inches long he seems to like digging under lr more then shells he likes me to tease him with his food (frozen shrimp ) more than just leting it go in the tank he says hi to me every day and (begs) for food i feed him once a day. this is my first mantis so if im doing any thing rong please let me know his tank mates are a hurmit crab and a cleaner shrimp 

can i put a spearer in with him or should i just stick with one for now ?

well that's all for now 

i dont know how to up load pics if some one could up load them for me id be very great full id be able to text them to you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U sure need to load pics, is part of the journal


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty simple you can load them from your computer,just click insert image,select from computer,click choose file then find your pic and click upload file. Or put them on photobucket; on photobucket open picture and click the box marked direct link,now come back here and click insert image,click from url and paste in the box make sure you unselect box marked retrive remote file,and click upload file.
Easier than it sounds lol
Pics or it never happened


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If you still cant figure it out. Email them to me. I will post them for you. [email protected]. Sounds like a cool setup

Cheers


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just tryed to up load it didnt work ok thanks can i text them to you jbyoung i dont get email on my phone


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Scott tang... get the photobucket app for your phone, makes posting images very easy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i got a black berry i cant


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Doesnt seem to be working very well


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

filtration was a raining filter but that broke so its got a hang on the back and a return pump


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

very interested to see the pic....
......
salt & pepper mantis shrimp...one of my favorite dishes:bigsmile:


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I find it works best to upload the pics to something like Photobucket.com and then copy n paste the link that starts with


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i would never eat this little guy lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Your pics sir as promised


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Starting to look like a journal up in here lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol yup i might go to jl for some seeded lr for the back conpart ment of the tank into duce some little criters


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

gouedi said:


> very interested to see the pic....
> ......
> salt & pepper mantis shrimp...one of my favorite dishes:bigsmile:


Yup, had that last time I went to HK. Deep fried, right? :lol:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3372/3556124874_6f4f9cfc85.jpg


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

sry for the delay cant do vids I dont have youtube account


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks ! he has chosen to live in a pvc pipe and stufed one side with rocks he loves to hide his food in there. also added some kenya trees and zoas


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hes doing verry well loves to close the entrance to his pvcpipe its difrent every day always adusting loves to kill paper shell snails and molly's
added some mushrooms and a some zoas and palys i have begun filling it up with frags from my moms reef just dont tell her  just the brown ugly stuff she doesnt like


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Saw one of these at KingEd last week, very interesting species.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

he still there ? i want another one lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

tank is curently for sale as i need the mony and no time to take care of it verry fun critter


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Saving for an eel?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL in a way


----------

